

Why leaks are so toxic to secretive entities - antonioono
http://zunguzungu.wordpress.com/2010/11/29/julian-assange-and-the-computer-conspiracy-%E2%80%9Cto-destroy-this-invisible-government%E2%80%9D/

======
badwetter
Excellent read; thanks for posting this blog!

